# notebook (computer)



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Και δε μου λέτε οι τεχνοκράτες, έχουμε βρει καμία λεξούλα στα ελληνικά; Η ΕΛΕΤΟ δίνει «υπολογιστής τύπου βιβλίου».


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 15, 2008)

Δηλαδή, στην ΕΛΕΤΟ μάς λένε ότι μπορείς να το ξεφυλλίσεις, να το χωρίσεις σε δεκαεξασέλιδα και να βάλεις συνδετήρες! :)
Υπάρχει η απόδοση "σημειωματάριο", που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά (προσωπικά, δεν με καλύπτει, αφού δεν αφήνει καν να εννοηθεί ότι πρόκειται για υπολογιστή), αλλά προτιμώ την απλή ενίσχυση: *υπολογιστής notebook*.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Συγκείμενο και χρήση, παρακαλώ. :) Επίσης, έχει το κείμενό σου laptop;

ΥΓ Μα καλά, με τη σκέψη πληκτρολογεί ο Ζεφ;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Συγκείμενο φυλλάδιο οδηγιών προς εργαζόμενους επιχείρησης που λέει ότι το notebook που σας δώσαμε [μπλα, μπλα]. Δεν έχει λάπτοπ πουθενά δίπλα του.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Μήπως τότε το "φορητός υπολογιστής" αποτελεί βιώσιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Ναι, θα μπορούσε, απλώς σκέφτηκα να μην το σφάξω με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες όπως κάνω συνήθως  Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 15, 2008)

Συμφωνώ. Αν θες να το συγκεκριμενοποιήσεις, χρησιμοποιείς την άλλη διατύπωση (υπολογιστής notebook). Σε καμία περίπτωση, όμως, σημειωματάρια, βιβλία και τετράδια. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ με την αγγλικούρα (notebook). Κάπου θα υπάρχει μια επίσημη μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά. Κάποιος με πρόσβαση στα επίσημα γλωσσάρια ίσως να ξέρει.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 15, 2008)

"Σημειωματάριο" είναι η επίσημη απόδοση. Πρέπει με το ζόρι να μας αρέσει, επειδή είναι επίσημη; Notebook λέει όλος ο κόσμος, Notebook καταλαβαίνει όλος ο κόσμος. Με μια μικρή ενίσχυση, καταλαβαίνουν και οι πλέον αδαείς τι γίνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου; Ούτε κι εμένα μ' αρέσει το αγγλικό, αλλά ο Ζέφυρος έχει δίκιο. Πού να δείτε το PDA που έχει από δίπλα, χέρι χέρι με το notebook. [Μην πάρεις φόρα, Ζεφ, έτσι το άφησα :):):))


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει το σημειωματάριο, αλλά το δέχομαι προσωρινά μέχρι να βρεθεί ή να προταθεί κάτι καλύτερο. Για το PDA, βλ. εδώ για κάποιες προτάσεις που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο που έχω, η χρήση του «σημειωματάριο» δεν ενδείκνυται, γιατί το φυλλάδιο απευθύνεται σε προσωπικό εταιρείας, το οποίο ενδεχομένως να μην το αντιληφθεί αμέσως. Πληροφορικάριος που ρώτησα μου είπε «α, νόουτμπουκ δηλαδή!»
Γενικώς, και προς το παρόν, όλοι αυτοί οι τεχνικοί όροι παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα όταν μεταφέρονται στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Πάντως, όποιος μου εξηγήσει (in a meaningful, non-marketing way) τις διαφορές ενός _σημερινού_ laptop και ενός _σημερινού_ notebook, θα με κάνει πολύ ευτυχισμένο. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Αχχχχ, αυτό έψαχνα κι εγώ προηγουμένως. Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Ζαζ, αν πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζεις, είχα βρει κάποτε αυτό. 
Διαφωτιστικό ή όχι, εσύ θα το κρίνεις!!!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Αγαπητέ Ζαζ, αν πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζεις, είχα βρει κάποτε αυτό.


Αυτά ίσχυαν _κάποτε_... γι' αυτό άλλωστε _τόνισα_ τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό "σημερινό". :)

Τώρα πλέον notebook = laptop of yore, και subnotebook / ultra portable = notebook of yore. Π.χ. http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/products/notebooks/index.html


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Εγώ το έψαξα πριν ρωτήσω, κύριέ μου, μάλιστα!! Από τις πολλές απαντήσεις που βρήκα, η πειστικότερη ήταν ότι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Απλώς (λέει) έχει αλλάξει η ονομασία από λάπτοπ σε νόουτμπουκ για να περιγράφει με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια το αντικείμενο αναφοράς, γιατί το λαπτοπ στην ουσία δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί on your lap όπως λέει και το όνομά του, επειδή είναι άβολο, πολύ ζεστό κτλ κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

Χωρίς να θέλω να μπω στον συγκεκριμένο δαίδαλο, ακόμα κι αν πούμε το προφανές *υπολογιστής-σημειωματάριο* (αν θέλουμε να το πούμε με ελληνικά που και σαφή θα είναι και στο αγγλικό θα παραπέμπουν), εμένα μια τέτοια μετάφραση με κάνει να σκέφτομαι PDA. Οπότε ή *υπολογιστής τύπου notebook* θα ήταν ακριβές για να μην υπάρχει προδοτική μετάφραση ή απλώς *φορητός υπολογιστής*. Πάντα ανάλογα με το κοινό σου.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αυτά ίσχυαν _κάποτε_... γι' αυτό άλλωστε _τόνισα_ τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό "σημερινό". :)
> 
> Τώρα πλέον notebook = laptop of yore, και subnotebook / ultra portable = notebook of yore. Π.χ. http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/products/notebooks/index.html



Και εγώ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ είπα ότι το βρήκα!!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ το έψαξα πριν ρωτήσω, κύριέ μου, μάλιστα!! Από τις πολλές απαντήσεις που βρήκα, η πειστικότερη ήταν ότι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Απλώς (λέει) έχει αλλάξει η ονομασία από λάπτοπ σε νόουτμπουκ για να περιγράφει με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια το αντικείμενο αναφοράς, γιατί το λαπτοπ στην ουσία δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί on your lap όπως λέει και το όνομά του, επειδή είναι άβολο, πολύ ζεστό κτλ κτλ.


Ε, βάλε τότε "φορητός υπολογιστής" να τελειώνουμε (που μου 'γινες κι ΕΛΕΤΟμανής )!...

ΥΓ Όσο για την _κυριολεξία_ laptop, ποτέ δεν ίσχυε — ρωτήστε όποιον είχε πενταμισάκιλο μηχάνημα επί 286, ή ένα P4 *PrescottHOT* να του καψαλίζει τους προσαγωγούς και την πέριξ οικογένεια (δεν τρελάθηκα!). Πείτε το μπρε το ρημάδι το "φορητός", που κάνετε σα να σας έχει κάτσει κόμπος στο λαιμό!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Αγαπητέ, εγώ είμαι υπέρ του τσεκουρώματος με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Ούτως ή άλλως, ο κομπιουτεράς δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσει ελληνική ορολογία που να του κρύψεις το ups και να τον απειλείς ότι θα κατεβάσεις το γενικό, επομένως γιατί να αγχωνόμεθα; 



Zazula said:


> Ε, βάλε τότε "φορητός υπολογιστής" να τελειώνουμε (που μου 'γινες κι ΕΛΕΤΟμανής )!...



Τι να κάμω, η χριστιανή, δε σας έχω και συνέχεια πρόχειρους, είμαι και τριτοδεσμίτισσα (α, αυτά δεν τα λέμε, προδίδουν την ηλικία είπαμε, ε; )


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Χωρίς να θέλω να μπω στον συγκεκριμένο δαίδαλο, ακόμα κι αν πούμε το προφανές *υπολογιστής-σημειωματάριο* (αν θέλουμε να το πούμε με ελληνικά που και σαφή θα είναι και στο αγγλικό θα παραπέμπουν), εμένα μια τέτοια μετάφραση με κάνει να σκέφτομαι PDA. Οπότε ή *υπολογιστής τύπου notebook* θα ήταν ακριβές για να μην υπάρχει προδοτική μετάφραση ή απλώς *φορητός υπολογιστής*. Πάντα ανάλογα με το κοινό σου.



Εγώ πάντως όταν ακούω υπολογιστής-σημειωματάριο, καταλαβαίνω έναν υπολογιστή αρκετά μικρό ώστε να χωράει σε παλάμη και με οθόνη αφής και πενάκι για την σύνταξη σημειώσεων, αλλά ουσιαστικά μόνο αυτό, όπως ήταν δηλαδή τα πρώτα Palm ή το Newton. 



Palavra said:


> Αγαπητέ, εγώ είμαι υπέρ του τσεκουρώματος με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Ούτως ή άλλως, ο κομπιουτεράς δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσει ελληνική ορολογία που να του κρύψεις το usb και να τον απειλείς ότι θα κατεβάσεις το διακόπτη, επομένως γιατί να αγχωνόμεθα;



Γιατί το λες αυτό; Χρησιμοποιούνται και ελληνικοί όροι από κομπιουτεράδες (sic), αρκεί να είναι γήινοι (και πάλι sic).



> Τι να κάμω, η χριστιανή, δε σας έχω και συνέχεια πρόχειρους, είμαι και τριτοδεσμίτισσα (α, αυτά δεν τα λέμε, προδίδουν την ηλικία είπαμε, ε; )


Ναι... 

Και μια σχετική ερώτηση. Ξέρουμε ότι όλα τα επίθετα, όπως προδίδει ετυμολογικά και η ίδια η λέξη, αποδίδουν μια ιδιότητα σε ένα ουσιαστικό, έστω και αν αυτό δεν υπάρχει, είναι δηλαδή εννοούμενο. Ποιο είναι το ουσιαστικό αυτό στην φράση π.χ. "Τα νέα φορητά της ΗΡ τάραξαν τα νερά της αγοράς"; Μηχανήματα να υποθέσω ή κάποιο ξένο άκλιτο όπως "Τα νέα φορητά laptop/notebook" όπου όμως έχουμε πλεονασμό; 

Με την ευκαιρία, έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές από διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς να αναφέρονται απόλυτα ψυχρά/φυσιολογικά σε φορητούς υπολογιστές ως "μηχανάκι/μηχανάκια", αν και δεν το έχω δει γραμμένο πολλές φορές, συνήθως σε editorial συντακτών σε περιοδικά πληροφορικής.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2010)

Μια που το ανάστησες το νήμα, να ρωτήσω αν έχει καθιερωθεί τίποτα για τα netbook;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Και μια σχετική ερώτηση. Ξέρουμε ότι όλα τα επίθετα, όπως προδίδει ετυμολογικά και η ίδια η λέξη, αποδίδουν μια ιδιότητα σε ένα ουσιαστικό, έστω και αν αυτό δεν υπάρχει, είναι δηλαδή εννοούμενο. Ποιο είναι το ουσιαστικό αυτό στην φράση π.χ. "Τα νέα φορητά της ΗΡ τάραξαν τα νερά της αγοράς"; Μηχανήματα να υποθέσω ή κάποιο ξένο άκλιτο όπως "Τα νέα φορητά laptop/notebook" όπου όμως έχουμε πλεονασμό;
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές από διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς να αναφέρονται απόλυτα ψυχρά/φυσιολογικά σε φορητούς υπολογιστές ως "μηχανάκι/μηχανάκια", αν και δεν το έχω δει γραμμένο πολλές φορές, συνήθως σε editorial συντακτών σε περιοδικά πληροφορικής.


Ναι, _μηχανήματα_ μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι εννοεί, ειδάλλως θα μπορούσε απλά να παραλείπεται η λέξη _κομπιούτερ_: _Τα νέα φορητά κομπιούτερ κλπ_. Και επιβεβαιώνω ότι στο ΙΤ για _μηχανάκια_ μιλάμε.



SBE said:


> Μια που το ανάστησες το νήμα, να ρωτήσω αν έχει καθιερωθεί τίποτα για τα netbook;


Όλοι netbook τα λέμε. Και είδα σε σχολικές σελίδες σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα για τους επιδοτούμενους φορητούς υπολογιστές στην Α' Γυμνασίου να γράφονται «net-books» (δηλ. με ενωτικό). Όσοι θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ελληνικό όρο καταφεύγουν στο υπερώνυμο _υπερφορητοί υπολογιστές_ (το οποίο περιλαμβάνει επίσης τα μεγαλύτερα κι ισχυρότερα subnetbooks, καθώς και μικρότερους υπολογιστές από τα netbook).

Παραθέτω και το σχετικό γλωσσάρι τής Microsoft:


All-in-one computer|Υπολογιστής όλα σε ένα
[ΣτΖ: Προσωπική εκτίμηση πως έπρεπε να υπάρχουν ενωτικά στο _όλα-σε-ένα_.]

All-in-one computers|Υπολογιστές όλα σε ένα
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Desktop computer|Επιτραπέζιος υπολογιστής
[ΣτΖ: Βρίσκω αστείο το γεγονός πως οι περισσότεροι ούτω καλούμενοι _επιτραπέζιοι_ υπολογιστές τοποθετούνται επιδαπέδια, αλλά τουλάχιστον διατηρούμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα.]

Desktop computers|Επιτραπέζιοι υπολογιστές
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Handheld computer|Υπολογιστής χειρός
[ΣτΖ: Δύσκολη περίπτωση. Το _χειρός_ αποδίδει το _hand_ (π.χ. _hand tools = εργαλεία χειρός_), κάτι που φοριέται στο χέρι (πρβλ. _ρολόι χειρός_) ή κάτι που γίνεται με το χέρι. Στο Teleterm υπάρχει το _χειρός_, μαζί με το _χειρόφερτος_. Επομένως το ερώτημα έγκειται στο αν θα προστεθεί η νέα σημασία στον όρο _χειρός_, αν θα προκριθεί ο νεολογισμός _χειρόφερτος_ ή αν θα βρεθεί ειδικός όρος.]

Handheld computers|Υπολογιστές χειρός
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Laptop computer|Φορητός υπολογιστής
Laptop computers|Φορητοί υπολογιστές
Lunchbox computer|Υπολογιστής lunchbox
Lunchbox computers|Υπολογιστές lunchbox
Netbook computer|Υπολογιστής Netbook
[ΣτΖ: Για αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο ο όρος netbook γράφεται με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, πράγμα που δεν γίνεται για άλλους σύμπλοκους όρους με ξενικό μέρος σε λατινική γραφή (πλην του _υπολογιστή Thin client_). Επομένως παρατηρούμε εδώ έλλειψη εσωτερικής συνέπειας.]

Netbook computers|Υπολογιστές Netbook
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Notebook computer|Φορητός υπολογιστής
Notebook computers|Φορητοί υπολογιστές
Subnotebook computer|Μίνι notebook
[ΣτΖ: Ατυχής απόδοση — εμφανίζει ξενικό όρο που υποτίθεται πως έχει ήδη εξελληνιστεί.]

Subnotebook computers|Μίνι subnotebook
[ΣτΖ: Λάθος στην απόδοση — ο όρος συρρικνώνεται δις!]

Portable computer|Φορητός υπολογιστής
[ΣτΖ: Ατυχής απόδοση — ιστορικά αποτελούσε υπερώνυμο των άλλων δύο όρων που αποδίδονται με το _φορητός υπολογιστής_ (laptop & notebook), ενώ σήμερα διαφοροποιείται από τους φορητούς υπολογιστές (όντας μεγαλύτερος σε διαστάσεις) και αναφέρεται κυρίως σε lunchbox. Σημειώνεται πως σήμερα το υπερώνυμο των laptop, notebook, subnotebook, netbook, handheld κ.τ.ό. είναι το _mobile computers_ (δηλ. _κινητοί υπολογιστές_). Επομένως για την απόδοση του _portable computers_ ίσως πρέπει να καταφύγουμε στο _μεταφερτός_ (που κανονικά αποδίδει το _transportable_).]

Portable computers|Φορητοί υπολογιστές
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Rack mount computer|Υπολογιστής βιδωτής συναρμολόγησης
[ΣτΖ: Ατυχής απόδοση — το _βιδωτής συναρμολόγησης_ είναι ανακριβές, και αποτυγχάνει να περιγράψει ότι οι εν λόγω υπολογιστές τοποθετούνται σε ικριώματα.]

Rack mount computers|Υπολογιστές βιδωτής συναρμολόγησης
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Sealed-case computer|Υπολογιστής με σφραγισμένο πλαίσιο
Sealed-case computers|Υπολογιστές με σφραγισμένο πλαίσιο
Space saving computer|Υπολογιστής εξοικονόμησης χώρου
Space saving computers|Υπολογιστές εξοικονόμησης χώρου
Tablet PC|Tablet PC
[ΣτΖ: Βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=51815#post51815.]

Tablet PCs|Tablet PC
[ΣτΖ: Idem.]

Thin client computer|Υπολογιστής Thin client
Thin client computers|Υπολογιστές Thin client
Tower computer|Υπολογιστής πύργος
Tower computers|Υπολογιστές πύργοι
Mini-tower computer|Υπολογιστής μίνι πύργος
[ΣτΖ: Προσωπική εκτίμηση πως έπρεπε να υπάρχουν ενωτικά στο _μίνι-πύργος_.]

Mini-tower computers|Υπολογιστές μίνι πύργοι
[ΣτΖ: Idem.] 
Πάντως είναι σαφές ότι η Microsoft δέχεται αυτό που είπα εξ αρχής: *laptop = notebook = φορητός υπολογιστής*. Η αγορά (παραπέμπω σε σχετικούς ιστοτόπους κατασκευαστών και εμπόρων) χοντρικά διαχωρίζει τους υπολογιστές σε _φορητούς_ και _σταθερούς_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2012)

*lapdock*

_*Lapdock*_: Μια νέα κατηγορία φορητού γεννιέται; Και, αν ναι, πώς θα τηνε πούμε στα ελληνικά;

ΥΓ #1 Προς το παρόν όλοι οι ελληνικοί ιστότοποι το χρησιμοποιούν ατόφιο: _lapdock_.
ΥΓ #2 Περί _docking station_ βλέπε και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λογιστές-(EN-EL)&p=73142&viewfull=1#post73142.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. Και, επειδή δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σχετική εγγραφή στη Wikipedia, να επισημάνω το λαμπρό λογοπαίγνιο που έχει η αγγλική λέξη: lapdog είναι το σκυλάκι του σαλονιού. Lapdock είναι ο φορητός του κινητού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για θνησιγενή μαρκετιά. Αφού μπορείς (ή θα μπορείς, πολύ σύντομα) να συνδέσεις το οποιοδήποτε κινητό με τον οποιοδήποτε φορητό μέσω USB, τι νόημα έχει το ειδικό αραξοβόλι;


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 3, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Thin client computer|Υπολογιστής Thin client
> Thin client computers|Υπολογιστές Thin client



Κάπου συναντώ το thin client ως "ελαφρό τερματικό". Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθεί (με τον αγγλικό όρο σε παρένθεση) ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2013)

Εδώ μιλάνε για «ισχνό πελάτη», που είναι ο όρος που προκρίνει και η ΕΛΕΤΟ στο teleterm.

Αφού έχουμε «Παχύς πελάτης (Fat client), Παχύς διακομιστής (Fat server)»...

A *thin client* (sometimes also called *a lean* or *slim client*) is a computer or a computer program which depends heavily on some other computer (its server) to fulfill its traditional computational roles. This stands in contrast to the traditional *fat client*, a computer designed to take on these roles by itself. The exact roles assumed by the server may vary, from providing data persistence (for example, for diskless nodes) to actual information processing on the client's behalf.

Το _ισχνός_ δίνει καλύτερα την εικόνα του αδύναμου και ανίσχυρου. Τον _παχύ_ θα άλλαζα... (αν δεν μπορώ να πετάξω και τα δύο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2013)

Προσωπικά προτιμώ το κοινό τερματικό ή κουτό τερματικό, γιατί στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Γενικά η αγγλική επιτρέπει ευφημισμούς που στα ελληνικά ακούγονται τουλάχιστον παράξενοι.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για θνησιγενή μαρκετιά. Αφού μπορείς (ή θα μπορείς, πολύ σύντομα) να συνδέσεις το οποιοδήποτε κινητό με τον οποιοδήποτε φορητό μέσω USB, τι νόημα έχει το ειδικό αραξοβόλι;



Έχει νόημα γιατί υπάρχουν και κινητά τηλέφωνα τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια κι εξής στα οποία το ντοκ είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της λειτουργίας τους, διότι μαζί με το ντοκ παύουν να είναι κινητά και γίνονται τάμπλετ, ή αν υπάρχει και πληκτρολόγιο, γίνονται πλήρεις φορητοί υπολογιστές. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για σκέτες οθόνες με ή χωρίς αναδιπλούμενο πληκτρολόγιο, που έχουν από πίσω μια τεράστια υποδοχή *για ολόκληρο το κινητό*, το οποίο στη συνέχεια προβάλλει στη μεγάλη οθόνη ό,τι θα πρόβαλε και στην δικιά του.

παραδείγματα: asus padfone/padfone 2
Motorola atrix
TransPhone

Δεν ξέρω αν θα επιβιώσουν ή αν θα κάνουν τον κύκλο τους και πεθάνουν σαν προϊόντα, μέχρι τότε πάντως υπάρχει σαφής έλλειψη διαθέσιμης ορολογίας. Ο αρχικός όρος είναι "phone-in-tablet" ή "phone-in-laptop" και στα ελληνικά όπου τον έχω συναντήσει δεν έχω βρει ικανοποιητική απόδοση στα ελληνικά πέρα από περιφράσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2013)

LV, η αναφορά μου ήταν για τη μαρκετιά lapdog, όχι γενικά για το docking, που έχει από παλιά καθιερωμένες αποδόσεις όπως «σταθμός υποδοχής» και «προσκόλληση» (για την ενέργεια) --άσχετο πώς το βαφτίζουν κάθε τόσο οι μαρκετίστες των εταιρειών.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> LV, η αναφορά μου ήταν για τη μαρκετιά lapdog, όχι γενικά για το docking, που έχει από παλιά καθιερωμένες αποδόσεις όπως «σταθμός υποδοχής» και «προσκόλληση» (για την ενέργεια) --άσχετο πώς το βαφτίζουν κάθε τόσο οι μαρκετίστες των εταιρειών.



Εντάξει, εγώ απάντησα συγκεκριμένα στο μήνυμα στην παράθεση ειδικότερα στο σημείο _«Αφού μπορείς (ή θα μπορείς, πολύ σύντομα) να συνδέσεις το οποιοδήποτε κινητό με τον οποιοδήποτε φορητό μέσω USB, τι νόημα έχει το ειδικό αραξοβόλι»_. Νόημα έχει, τουλάχιστον για αυτόν που το σκέφτηκε και το σχεδίασε, από εκεί και πέρα η ορθότητα ή μη κρίνεται από τους καταναλωτές.

Στο δια ταύτα, πολλοί νέοι όροι της πληροφορικής, αν όχι οι περισσότεροι, από κάτι τέτοιες «μαρκετιές» κάποιων «μαρκετίστων» των εταιρειών προήλθαν και καθιερώθηκαν. Το να μιλήσεις υποτιμητικά για αυτούς, όσο δίκιο κι αν έχεις, δεν πρόκειται ούτε να επηρεάσει ούτε πολύ περισσότερο να ανατρέψει την καθιέρωσή τους. Απείρως περισσότερες πιθανότητες για κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε η εμπορική επιτυχία (ή αποτυχία) των αντίστοιχων προϊόντων, πράγμα που προφανώς δεν είναι στο χέρι μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Είμαι με τον Δόκτορα, οι περισσότεροι τέτοιοι όροι ξεχνιούνται στο πι και φι. Οι όροι που καθιερώνονται από μαρκετιές αποτελούν μειοψηφία.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Είμαι με τον Δόκτορα, οι περισσότεροι τέτοιοι όροι ξεχνιούνται στο πι και φι. Οι όροι που καθιερώνονται από μαρκετιές αποτελούν μειοψηφία.



Καλημέρα,
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα μ' αυτό. Θες μειοψηφία; Μειοψηφία λοιπόν, αν κι εγώ έχω διαφορετική εικόνα. Στα υπόλοιπα όμως επιμένω.


----------

